# Anyway to repair a chipped metal edge?



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

Hi guys

Its the start of the season and i just took my new skate banana for a run at our local mountain in Sydney. By the end of the trip i slipped in the house and managed to chip a bit of metal off my edge (approximately 1cm along the edge and 0.3cm in) near the front of the board. Currently very cut and disappointed about it as it is brand new, so i am wondering if there is anything i can do to repair it. 

I will post a pic once i recover from the trauma.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a snowboard they're meant to be ridden. If it's not drastically effecting how it rides screw it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a snowboard they're meant to be ridden. If it's not drastically effecting how it rides screw it.


agreed, dont let it bum you out, ride and have fun!!!. You might want to take a gummy stone and take off any rough edged sides/burrs the chip has created....just smooth it over the chip...it will be fine..you will wear out the board before it matters.


----------



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

Aights guess i'll harden up and just do what i can with it. Cheers guys....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Aren't the nose and tail of the SB plastic and the metal edge starts just before the contact points? If it's like 1cm from the start of the metal edge it won't affect the board at all. You should detune that egde anyway so it doesn't catch. Taking off any rough edges and smoothing is a good idea. If you got a pic post it up. If it is near where I tihnk it is you can just get a file and file away so it isn't sharp and chipped.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

insomniac said:


> Aren't the nose and tail of the SB plastic and the metal edge starts just before the contact points? If it's like 1cm from the start of the metal edge it won't affect the board at all. You should detune that egde anyway so it doesn't catch. Taking off any rough edges and smoothing is a good idea. If you got a pic post it up. If it is near where I tihnk it is you can just get a file and file away so it isn't sharp and chipped.


Plastic? What?


Am I missing a vital piece of information here?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Without seeing what the damage really is like, if the edge looks loose, I'd probably throw a little epoxy on that to ensure the edging doesn't peel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

alaric said:


> Plastic? What?
> 
> 
> Am I missing a vital piece of information here?


I'm pretty sure nearly all if not all Mervin mfg boards come with plastic tips these days. The metal edges do not wrap all the way around the board. Here is a pic of what I mean. The metal edge starts just before the widest part of the board, if the damage is close to the start of this metal edge then it won't affect the board at all since it doesn't do anything and should be detuned anyway. I might've not understood what "1cm along the edge" means because I'm thinking its 1cm from the start of the metal edge.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

if the sidewall and base are ok then don't worry about it, edges get dinged up. use a file or stone to get rid of any bur or anything sticking out though.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Whoa, thanks insomniac! I did not know that. I've been outta the loop for too long


----------

